# Annoying front passenger wheel rattle on car - any suggestions? Finally made a recording of it!



## Don2222

Hello

Lately, the wheel rattle is worse. It comes and goes but I hear it alot the last week or so.

See pics below of rattling brass colored round metal piece.

Pic 1 - I removed the small hub cap.

Pic 2 - Top of cotter pin that holds brass colored round metal piece.

Pic 3 - Bottom of brass colored round metal piece where one leg of cotter pin bends out and the other leg is strait.

*How do I fix it??*


----------



## yooperdave

what makes you think that this is the source of the rattle?


----------



## Don2222

yooperdave said:
			
		

> what makes you think that this is the source of the rattle?



The sound is coming from that wheel, but what else could it be around there?


----------



## yooperdave

maybe its a wheel bearing?? when you are driving (radio off) and turn the wheel slightly to the left (next time, to the right) does the noise become louder or quieter?
Neither? probably not a bearing than.
what about disc brakes? have you had the pads changed recently? in past years, the replacement pads came with an adhesive backer that was supposed to be adhered to the non-contacting side of the pad. some "mechanic" left that step out on a vehicle of mine, within a few months, the front end was rattling like heck. never affected the braking, just irritated the heck out of me. never had to replace them, just lived with it.
you may also check the under body plastic mouldings that every car seems to have nowadays. once the car is in motion, the air moving across any plastic (or other material) piece could be enough to make it vibrate slightly. again, experience speaks on that on...my current car has a plastic piece that has some of those push in type plugs missing. never noticed it until the higher speeds were attained. (interstates). fixed with a couple well placed zip screws.


----------



## Don2222

yooperdave said:
			
		

> maybe its a wheel bearing?? when you are driving (radio off) and turn the wheel slightly to the left (next time, to the right) does the noise become louder or quieter?
> Neither? probably not a bearing than.
> what about disc brakes? have you had the pads changed recently? in past years, the replacement pads came with an adhesive backer that was supposed to be adhered to the non-contacting side of the pad. some "mechanic" left that step out on a vehicle of mine, within a few months, the front end was rattling like heck. never affected the braking, just irritated the heck out of me. never had to replace them, just lived with it.
> you may also check the under body plastic mouldings that every car seems to have nowadays. once the car is in motion, the air moving across any plastic (or other material) piece could be enough to make it vibrate slightly. again, experience speaks on that on...my current car has a plastic piece that has some of those push in type plugs missing. never noticed it until the higher speeds were attained. (interstates). fixed with a couple well placed zip screws.



Hello yooperdave

No new brakes lately but I will check when I turn the wheel and report back. Thanks


----------



## yooperdave

good luck brother.  and now, the disclaimer-
i am not a mechanic, nor do i play one on tv


----------



## velvetfoot

I've had a pebble stuck behind the disc brake dust cover that drove me crazy.
Don't be like me and use compressed aire though.


----------



## midwestcoast

Don2222 said:
			
		

> yooperdave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what makes you think that this is the source of the rattle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound is coming from that wheel, but what else could it be around there?
Click to expand...


Lots of parts in the brake, suspension or steering linkage assemblies.  I'm all for DIY, but get the feeling this may be much harder to find and fix than you are thinking?
Can you describe the "rattle" sound at all?  Notice when it happens (bumps, low or high speed, curves.....)?


----------



## fbelec

to eliminate the brake pads next time you hear the noise use your left foot to slightly step on the break pedal if it goes away with break pressure it's your break pads. if it doesn't but notice that it is not tinny sounding could be a strut. if it's at a certain rpm of the motor in a certain gear or load could be like my car. the cat converter insides are loose. have you tried riding the car with those hub covers off. the one with the toyota symbol on it?


----------



## mayhem

Could be anything, there are about 50 or so parts that could make a rattling noise under one circumstance or another.

That cotter pin you have a photo of looks like its installed properly to me.  

- CV joints can go bad and make noise.
- Wheel bearings wear out (to check for a bad bearing, jack up that corner of the car till the tire is off the ground, grab the tire at 6 and 12 o'clock and rock it back and forth.  If the bearing is good, there will be zero play, if the bearing is bad there will be play and you'll feel it very clearly.)
- Loose lug nuts.
- Any one suspension bushing can go bad.  
- Steering linkage.
- Motor mount.
- Loose brake pad (perfectly safe since they're held in my the edges of the caliper which surround the pads, but if the little retainer springs that are held to the pad backing plate by a cheap rivet come loose, the pad could float inside the caliper.


Please describe this rattle in more detail.  When does it happen?  How can you make it occur?


----------



## Don2222

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> Don2222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yooperdave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what makes you think that this is the source of the rattle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound is coming from that wheel, but what else could it be around there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of parts in the brake, suspension or steering linkage assemblies.  I'm all for DIY, but get the feeling this may be much harder to find and fix than you are thinking?
> Can you describe the "rattle" sound at all?  Notice when it happens (bumps, low or high speed, curves.....)?
Click to expand...


Hi Midwestcoast

To help in describing the rattle or clinking sound I made a recording of it!

Please Click here and listen. Hope someone can identify it. Thanks!
http://tinyurl.com/3njkjkh

The car never does it when you want, but when we made a left turn at approx 30 mph it started!

Wheel noise is at the end of the clip.
After the fluttering sound of the wind you can hear the clinking wheel sound. That is the problem sound
Sound occurs from 38 to 42 seconds into the clip

I will try breaking next and see if it goes away.
Could it be the wear indicator?? The break pads are old!


----------



## nate379

Your link doesn't work, but it's not the axle nut retainer or the cotter pin, that I can tell you.


----------



## mayhem

That chirping noise is something rotating and rubbung.  I assume the speed of the chirping noise gets faster the faster you go, right?

Check your pads, the dust shield on the back could be bent, rotor could be slightly warped.  Wear indicators shouldn't make this noise unless you're on the brakes, but if the rotor is a bit out of true it could be touching the wear indicator too.  a worn wheelbearing can also make this sound, did you check the bearing yet?

I'm going to guess its likely either a wheel bearing or you need a brake job...more likely a wheel bearing since you say it made the noise while making a left turn which loads up the right front wheel.


----------



## Don2222

NATE379 said:
			
		

> Your link doesn't work, but it's not the axle nut retainer or the cotter pin, that I can tell you.



Yes, I agree

The link worked for others.
Please try this link. Copy and paste the whole URL. This will bypass the DNS (Domain Name Service)
http://24.34.84.89:8080/TRHWEB/TRHP...d8187cb9a3e1f391852578d4001432d3?OpenDocument


----------



## heat seeker

Worn pads' wear indicators will squeal on turns when they're borderline. The disk deflects just enough to hit the indicator. I've had it happen twice over the years.


----------



## Don2222

heat seeker said:
			
		

> Worn pads' wear indicators will squeal on turns when they're borderline. The disk deflects just enough to hit the indicator. I've had it happen twice over the years.



Hello heat seeker

I am thinking the same thing. I have not had the pads replaced in a long time!

Did you hear the sound from the link above?


----------



## heat seeker

Yes, I hear it.
It sounds repetitive and rhythmic. My money is on the wear indicators, or something to do with the brakes. It sounds more like a rubbing squeak than a bad bearing to me, but that is subjective.
If you can see the calipers with the wheels on, go out at night with a flashlight and look between the calipers and the disc. If you can see pad lining, they're okay, if not, it's time to pull a wheel and take a closer look.


----------



## midwestcoast

I'm with Mayham on about everything. Sounds more like a brake caliper to rotor rub to me based on sound and timing, but I wouldn't pit money on it. If you need brakes done anyway why not start there n mention the noise to them?


----------



## fbelec

sounds to me light the starting of the low brake pad warning clip just starting to let you know it's time. and why it's not a constant squeal and just a chip chip noise is the rotor is prob slightly warped. i agree with doing a brake job first. if you do your own have the rotor turned if possible or put on a new one.


----------



## mayhem

Sounds pretty unanimous here, brakes are easier to do and haven't been done in a long time.  

Did you check the wheel bearing like I said to?  Its a definitive test.  In any case, get that wheel up in the air, check for bearing wiggle, then take the wheel off and and check the brake pads.


----------



## Don2222

Hello Guys

Thanks so much, I am bringing it into my mechanic and already told him to check the front break pads. I think there is about 50k miles on the pads so I will ley you know what happens. Thanks again for listening to the sound!


----------



## mayhem

50k its probably ready for new pads and turn the rotrs regardless of the source of that squeak.


----------



## jensent

Let us know what you find. Our Toyota trucks and cars go  100,000mi. on the original brake pads.
Tom


----------



## midwestcoast

jensent said:
			
		

> Let us know what you find. Our Toyota trucks and cars go  100,000mi. on the original brake pads.
> Tom



Just had front brakes done on my 2006 Prius after 120k miles. :coolsmile:  The pads weren't done yet, but rotors started to delaminate. The rears still look great. Regen braking really save the brakes.
Of course it does sometimes become possessed and go to full throttle, totally out of control, but I just hang on & ride it out so I don't damage anything by putting it in neutral or turning off the ignition...  eventually, after many in-depth investigations by the NTSB and a congressional hearing or 2 it turns out I just had my foot on the gas all the while  :red:


----------



## jensent

We have never had a minutes trouble with our 2010 Prius. I service it myself to keep it that way.  Bought it June 30,2009.  10000mi service interval is a snap. Rotate tires, 4qts 0w20 and a filter. Toyota recalled it for a computer update but we could not tell any difference. Have you talked to your dealer about your problems?
On the Interstate with cruise set at 70, AC on, we consistently get 52MPG. During the winter in town, trips under a mile,it will drop to mid 40's. Block heater helps a lot with our winter mileage.
Tom


----------



## Don2222

Hello

Thanks everyone!!

Well that was it !! New brake pads and the noise is gone!!

On both front wheels, the lower pins on the calipers were rusted and stuck so heating with a torch freed them!
Now both pins push the pads against the rotors evenly!

So NO new calipers needed and it was a $125 dollar brake job!!


----------



## heat seeker

Great! Glad you got 'er done!


----------



## Don2222

heat seeker said:
			
		

> Great! Glad you got 'er done!



Thanks Heat Seeker you were RIGHT on the MONEY !!


----------



## heat seeker

You're welcome! Just a bit of experience...


----------



## Don2222

Hello

I wish I found this Wheel Noise chart before.

http://www.jaxquickfit.com.au/brakes

In this case the wear indicator would be under squeal but that is a very general category.


----------

